
Dark Patterns – User interfaces designed to trick people - adamzerner
http://darkpatterns.org/
======
JdeBP
Of course, there is a Dark Pattern of making a WWW page that seems potentially
interesting, and making it _nigh on impossible_ to follow.

It's exemplified by the people who intentionally use wacky fonts with the
stated goal that such fonts make people read more carefully and not speed
read. And it's exemplified by the video clip where the sound quality is so
utterly abysmal that one has to listen extremely hard to make out any speech
at all.

The YouTube page for the presentation on the opening page here has complaint
after complaint about the sound quality. (YouTube's subtitles system seems
completely befuddled by the speaker's British accent, moreover, and is a joy
in its own right; with boshifying substitutions practically every second word,
such as substituting "patent" for "pattern".)

The pattern classification (in the library that we are told is "on the left of
this screen" but is actually in a banner at the top) is interesting, and
reminiscent of the classification for propaganda that was used by the
Institute for Propaganda Analysis in the U.S. in the 1930s. (See
[http://www.propagandacritic.com/articles/index.html](http://www.propagandacritic.com/articles/index.html)
for example.)

But this has been on Hacker News before:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4002625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4002625)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5347543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5347543)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6301378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6301378)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1699875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1699875)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7977238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7977238)

